# Do I HAve Bad Taste, What's Wrong With this Pipe?



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Folks,
I recently purchased this pipe on eeebbay, an Italian Jolly Boy, very strange design, one I've never seen before or since. No bids on it, so I thought that everyone was going to wait and "snipe" it, like I did, but I was the only bidder and won it. 

Received the pipe, nothing wrong with it except for an oxidized stem, bowl & nomenclature are excellent. Already did the salt treatment and ready for wax & buff. It draws very well, but I will have problems running a pipe cleaner thru it.

Now, I've been wondering why nobody else had shown any interest in this pipe. Is it just too strange with the weird angles, is something wrong with Jolly Boy, or do I just have bad taste in pipe designs? For me, I like it because it is "different".

Anyone care to comment on what they think about this pipe?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Sorry but to my eye that is not attractive at all. 

I do have one question though, how to the tenon and mortise come together? At an angle?


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I've seen a few other pipes shaped like this before. To me, it is an awkward looking pipe, and I suspect most would agree. In addition, it is obvious you'd have problems running pipe cleaners through it. Put them together they equal little interest. 

Someone obviously made it, and someone else obviously bought it originally. Since you like it, enjoy it. But I wouldn't be surprised to find few others do.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Its interesting.....

I like "different" things too.... just not too sure about this one... But whatever fits your fancy, go for it!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I LIKE IT  

It's a straight bent and unique. If I was under the influence of PAD I would of thrown in a bid on that in a heartbeat... 

Yes, getting a pipe cleaner through it is probably going to be a PITA but I have a bunch of full bents that are like that so no biggie there. 

I say good buy and congrats  
Mike


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> Well, since you asked...I think it's ugly as sin. Sorry but to my eye that is not attractive at all.
> 
> I do have one question though, how to the tenon and mortise come together? At an angle?


Oh, I'll agree that it ain't pretty, but I like it because it's weird to the eyes. You kinda need a "WTH" moment to figure-out the angles & diamond shank + saddle bit.

The stem twists straight-in along the horizontal axis, there's plenty of material, even if it doesn't look lit it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I look at that pipe and I think Elle McPherson.

She's not a famous SUPER MODEL because she's classically beautiful. She's actually a famous SUPER MODEL because she's odd-shaped and weird-looking (face-wise). She's actually not considered "beautiful" in the classic sense, by any scientific study, yet you can't take your eyes off her image.

That pipe is just so weird that it's interesting. Call it "Elle".


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> I look at that pipe and I think Elle McPherson.
> 
> She's not a famous SUPER MODEL because she's classically beautiful. She's actually a famous SUPER MODEL because she's odd-shaped and weird-looking (face-wise). She's actually not considered "beautiful" in the classic sense, by any scientific study, yet you can't take your eyes off her image.
> 
> That pipe is just so weird that it's interesting. Call it "Elle".


While to be frank I think the pipe "has a face only a mother could love," this reminds me of a wonderful quote from Tolstoy: "As always with extremely attractive women, her defect seemed to be her own distinctive kind of beauty."

And remember two things, (a) that everyone's taste is different, and that (b) you should never discuss a woman's "defect" with her. Trust me on the second one.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I bet with the pipes low center of gravity that it it a good clencher.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I'm exclusively a straight billiard, dublin, apple and bulldog man (one of the reasons I never seem to get in on the Puff pipe) so it's not for me, but then again I don't even like the danish freehand type shapes. Still, to each his own I say. Enjoy!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> And remember two things, (a) that everyone's taste is different, and that (b) you should never discuss a woman's "defect" with her. *Trust me on the second one*.


Fantastic on the Tolstoy quote, but this... I don't care WHO you are... that's just FUNNY.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

My first thought was "that must be the wrong stem". But if you say no, I believe you. I probably wouldn't buy it myself but there is something neat about it. It looks like a question mark.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

It's the Marty Feldman of pipes!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

GuitarDan said:


> It's the Marty Feldman of pipes!


Now that's funny!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

GuitarDan said:


> It's the Marty Feldman of pipes!


ROFL


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

An odd shape. I'd have bought for just that reason though I doubt I would smoke it. 

Also, I wonder if the sudden change in direction of the smoke would cause anything unusual to happen, like say any suspended liquids falling out of suspension when it hit the turn right before the stem.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Edited. Oops...thought I was at the last post; this comment made absolutely no sense after d day's.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

It looks like but I can't quite tell if that's an "R with a sword through it" on the stem. If that's the case then it is the original stem to that pipe or a stem _*from*_ the original maker of the pipe. The Jolly Boy Series was made by Don Roberto of Italy.

Logo seen here: Di-Dq -- Pipes : Logos & Markings


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Love that signature line, Del!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Makes me think of a billiard with a saddle bit, that got converted into cartoon-world, then got jammed into a brick wall. . .trying to find a pic that demonstrates this, so I'm entering "bugs bunny bent sword" into Google Images. . .some disturbing stuff is coming up. 

Think I'll just leave this post as a verbal description.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh, it's an original Jolly Boy/Don Roberto, and whether or not anyone thinks it Fugly or not, the pipemaker who made this was a master at fitting angles.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Very interesting and unique. Looks like whoever had it before enjoyed it as well. I would have bought it as a novelty and been pleasantly surprised if it smoked well.


----------

